# Housepets - Webcomic



## kobuzero (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure there's already been a thread about this, but who cares, I'm starting another one. 
I just discovered this webcomic yesterday, and I can't stop O.O
Its like...drugs...

Who else loves it? 

If you don't know of it here's a link: http://www.housepetscomic.com/

It took me forever to find the "tag page" button -.-


----------



## Stormtail (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Housepets! But, I haven't read it in several months. I really need to catch up on all my favorite webcomics.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Dec 6, 2011)

<3 these are wonderful


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok I'm loving the pet/child dynamic they have


----------



## kobuzero (Dec 7, 2011)

I do too, I think its adorable, Grape is my favorite character, gotta love a spunky kitty


----------



## Creamsicle (Dec 7, 2011)

I just *had* to save one of the panels about her gender


----------



## ryanleblanc (Dec 7, 2011)

This comic is:

[yt]YKUOB8MN4Kc[/yt]


----------



## lightwolf21 (Dec 19, 2011)

I started writing, roleplaying and posting artwork because of it. :-D


----------



## Aeturnus (Dec 19, 2011)

I enjoy it, although there are a couple of pages here and there I don't really care for.


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 20, 2011)

I love this comic. My fursona looks a lot like King does.


----------



## Kiva (Dec 21, 2011)

I read it and kept up with it for some amount of time but eventually stopped after several months ago.


----------



## JacquesChat (Dec 22, 2011)

The current arc is really good. I don't want to spoil anything so that's really all I can say.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 22, 2011)

My favorite webcomic. <3


----------



## veeno (Jan 5, 2012)

Good comic right here.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 6, 2012)

This is legitimately funny. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, it does start to become very addictive after a while XD


----------



## Jaeli (Jan 22, 2012)

Love. Love. Love. I love Grape. If I could get away with it, and it weren't such bad form, I'd so do a suit as Grape. I loved the MacB. run. I had to save the strip with her where she has the bag over her head and is holding up the sign for 'screw ball' in pictures... love, love, love. The wolves are damn sexy too. But I'm a Grape Loyalist. So freaking funny.

Jaeli


----------

